# 2003 F-250 SD Supercab QUESTION?



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

My 2003 F-250 SD Super Cab does NOT have power mirrors or heated mirrors. I want to install Power, heated tow mirrors. Can this be done? If so, how hard will it be. I am disabled and I need power/heated mirrors so I can keep them adjusted and clear while plowing or driving in a snow storm . Any info or good input would be appreciated. Thanks

ussmileyflag  tymusic payup


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Well lets just say the 08 ford mirrors are beatiful. I can see EVERYTHING! They look the best. The only thing I hate is ford was to cheap to have a defroster for the lower tow mirror. But you can find mirrors on ebay. I installed my own. You have to remove the door panel and then unbolt old mirror. There should be a wire hirness somehwere for the defroster. I have no clue on an 03? Someone should chime in and know.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The wiring for the heated mirrors should already be in the door. Get a wiring diagram so you can see which wire you need to connect to.
My 04 has the heated mirrors and they are awesome.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

03's will not have the wires....

not that hard......you need a power wire...any decent mech. can do it for you. I assume you won't be doing this yourself....

e-bay the heated tow mirrors for our trucks and they have lights in them too.......cheap....then take to a mech. and have him install them.....you will need a junk yard mirror switch....but it is the same switch in every ford vehicle from 1972-2009..LOL


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, was hoping the wires would be in the door already. I am an ex radar repairman. I can supervise the wiring. I just can't get down and under the dash and all that stuff anymore. Guess I will be buying some Power/Heated Tow mirrors very very soon!!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have an 06 F250 and I had the power paddle mirrors, when I bought the towing mirrors online, I pulled my door panel off and the harness and plug in adaptor were pinned to the door with clips...plug and go...I would think yours would be too, only difference is yours will be a round plug not a rectangular like mine, they changed the plug style in 05 I believe.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

'09 and newer mirrors have heat in both now.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Dissociative;837023 said:


> 03's will not have the wires....
> 
> not that hard......you need a power wire...any decent mech. can do it for you. I assume you won't be doing this yourself....
> 
> e-bay the heated tow mirrors for our trucks and they have lights in them too.......cheap....then take to a mech. and have him install them.....you will need a junk yard mirror switch....but it is the same switch in every ford vehicle from 1972-2009..LOL


Are you sure?the lighted and heated tow mirrors came out for the `03 model year.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

My 03 has power heated mirrors, My buddy had one without and it was a simple job to add the towing mirrors that were power and heated. He bought all the stuff on ebay cheap.


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

*MY 2003 F250 Does NOT have .......................*

Well my 2003 F250 SD SC XL does NOT have power/heat wiring in the door! My Kool Vue FD79ER and FD79EL power/heat tow mirrors fit nice, but I cannot wire it up. The mirrors have " 5 " wires, 2 black, 1 yellow, 1 green, 1 purple. The company that I bought them from will NOT tell me the color code of the wires. Does anyone know how my 5 wire mirrors are hooked up? I have made me 2 harnesses, but not knowing which mirror wire does what, is a little tougher to figure out. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

If you have a Chilton or Haynes Truck Manual it should show you all the wiring diagrams for your truck...


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Snowman, but my truck does not have the wiring. My problem is that I don't know the color code of the NEW mirrors.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

7thInfantryDiv.;865625 said:


> Well my 2003 F250 SD SC XL does NOT have power/heat wiring in the door! My Kool Vue FD79ER and FD79EL power/heat tow mirrors fit nice, but I cannot wire it up. The mirrors have " 5 " wires, 2 black, 1 yellow, 1 green, 1 purple. The company that I bought them from will NOT tell me the color code of the wires. Does anyone know how my 5 wire mirrors are hooked up? I have made me 2 harnesses, but not knowing which mirror wire does what, is a little tougher to figure out. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


I can probably get you a wiring diagram for your truck(and a truck with the heated/power mirrors), but I'm a little confused on a couple of things first. 1) Why won't the company tell you the pin-outs??? That is silly and I would push that issue a little further first.... 2) What would you be wiring this to if you don't have the wiring in your truck? It sounds like you need to wire in your own 4-way switch for the direction and 3-way switch for the mirror select. Then you need to add a button for defrost. Then off course some sort of fuse protected +12V

You know that the mirror should take 12V, so you can jump 12V(protected with a 15A fuse) to the different wires and figure out if it moves the mirror up/down/left/right and if it turns the heat on.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is a copy paste from www.ford-trucks.com that should help you out



> I know some of you have done this mod, and I just finished mine using Bill Boroskey's (the DieselStop) instructions for the basics. I thought some you might appreciate a couple of extra tid-bits.
> 
> My truck is an early '03 model shipped with the older mirrors, and once I got into it, I found the factory quick connects in the doors were the new flat style so I didn't need the adapter harness. However, the existing harness only had the three wires for the mirror electrics, so I had to pull some more.
> 
> ...


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is the Connector View for the trucks with Power Mirrors. It looks like there is one feed for Up/Down and one feed for Left/Right, so you will have to wire your switches so they reverse current to the motor for the different directions. Good Luck.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You will probably need more info than that but seeing as you dont have the switch, this is going to be a headache job. Seeing as how you have an electronics background, you should get it figured out but my bet is it is not going to be fun. I wish I saw this thread sooner to warn you!


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks smoore45 and stroker79, The info you gave me will help. I will figure out the wires coming from the mirrors and the pic of the plug you posted will definetly help me. I can do it, I can do it, I can do it.

As far as the company that sold the mirrors to me, they are useless. I even contacted the company in Ca. that distributes the Kool Vue mirrors to all retailers in the U.S. They said they didn't have that info, and said they would contact the manufacturer who is "over seas" and request the info and send it to me. A week now and nothing. This is not a classified top secret by the Pentagon!!! it's a simple color code for their MIRROR!! lolol Anyway, Thanks again for the extra info!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

ultimate plow;836449 said:


> . The only thing I hate is ford was to cheap to have a defroster for the lower tow mirror.


Hate to say it but my 2010 has the lower mirror heated as well, they got smart


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Eyesell;866280 said:


> Hate to say it but my 2010 has the lower mirror heated as well, they got smart


Nice! I see you decided to go with the 2010 truck...enjoy!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's not bad. A buddy of mine bought my 2007, he's been after it for sometime, he just wasen't aware I was selling it.


----------

